# Caramel Nut Muffins



## karaburun (Feb 24, 2005)

Hi, 

so here is my next recipe for muffins I like..

Caramel-Nut-muffins

125 g semi bitter chocolat
15 pieces caramel bonbons (smoóth-toffee)
100 g Walnuts
125 g butter
125 g brown sugar
1 Paket Vanillia sugar
3 eggs
250 g flavou
1 paket bakingpowder
some caramel bonbons for the top

1. 75 g semi bitter chocolat melting in water bath. A little bit cool down.
The bonbons and Walnut cut in little pieces.

2. Smoothy butter, sugar and vanillia sugar melt creamy. Then put each egg seperatly in the dough. Also the flavour with baking powder. Liquit chocolate  slowly pour on.

3. Caramel bonbons and Walnuts come now in the dough. Now you take your muffin pan and fill it with the dough.

4. Put it in the oven vor ca. 25 minutes on 200°C

5. In the time between melt the other chocolate and make on the ready muffins little chocolat stripes and put the last caramel-bonbons on it.

Good doing.
(Gutes Gelingen)  

lovely greetings
tanja


----------



## karaburun (Mar 10, 2006)

Hi,

I want to remember you of this great recipe...

Yesterday I´ve bake them with my son and they ´ve had taste so wunderful. 
Try it 

greetings from Germany
 
Tanja


----------



## pdswife (Mar 10, 2006)

Welcome back Tanja!

I'm glad you had some fun with your son.


----------



## urmaniac13 (Mar 10, 2006)

Mmm, this sounds viel lecker!!  We have those wonderful creme fudges from Poland right now I think they would be perfect for this recipe...
Can't wait to try it, danke Tanja!!


----------



## texasgirl (Mar 10, 2006)

Wow, hey there, Tanja!! Havent' seen you for a long time. Welcome back!!
This sounds really good!!


----------

